# Ruger Mark, Walther P22, or Browning Buckmark?



## harlequineternal (Feb 1, 2009)

I am on the market for a plinker to take with me affordably to the range and have narrowed the field to these choices. Any help and info would be much appreciated! Thanks in advance! :smt1099


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I love my Ruger (Mark II Comp Target). The Browning was my second choice. I have a couple of Walthers, but didn't like the P22 in comparison to the two above.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

I was looking at the same guns ended up with the Buckmark because of the trigger


----------



## Prussian (Oct 3, 2008)

I've had my Walther .22 for about 9 months now and have taken it to the range countless times. I have ABSOLUTELY no complaints. Can't recommend it highly enough for what you have in mind.:smt023

(As a side note, I've been a member of this forum for a while but have not posted until now. Evidence of just how much I love this gun...)


----------



## Prussian (Oct 3, 2008)

Almost forgot! My father has a Buckmark, so I've been able to shoot both of them (Walther/Browning) consecutively. Call it pride of ownership, but the Browning just doesn't do anything for me. No problems, though.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

We have all three. Well, had anyway. We sold the P22 because we just don't use it. We purchased it because my wife liked the small grip, but once we purchased other better .22's, she never went back.

I have more than a few Walthers, so I like them a lot. However, the P22 never made me feel like it was worth the money. It was mostly reliable, but not as accurate as it could have been. It's nice because it's small, but if you just need a range or plinking gun, then the small size doesn't matter.

The MK and BM are a little more reliable and a lot more accurate. The BM has the added advantage of being cheaper than the P22 as well. It would be hard to decide between the two. The BM's trigger is much better out of the box, and it's easier to strip. It only comes with one mag though, and no scope rail. Our BM feeds most things, but not all of the ammo types we've used have proven reliable.

The MKIII on the other hand is the least finicky of all our .22 semi's. It is built like a tank, and comes with two mags and a scope rail. It's stripping procedure is almost absurdly complicated, but can be done as long as you have the instructions with you. It's accuracy is essentially the same as the BM's.


----------



## Helios (Oct 29, 2008)

I have an older buckmark thats had thousands of rounds through it with no complaints except - the older buckmarks had a synthetic mag release that wore out and the gun would not hold a mag. I got a hold of browning and they sent me a kit to replace the synthetic one with a metal one. Since then no problems.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i have owned the ruger and sold it
i now own the P22 but it is too small
I want to get the BuckMark from browning


----------



## harlequineternal (Feb 1, 2009)

hideit said:


> i have owned the ruger and sold it
> i now own the P22 but it is too small
> I want to get the BuckMark from browning


I might base this decision on ease of disassembly since I will be taking whichever one I choose to the range on a regular basis. I wonder which one is easier to break down?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

the p22 and the buckmark
the ruger is something else.....


----------



## harlequineternal (Feb 1, 2009)

I think I have pretty much decided on the P22 for my plinking needs. The Ruger Marks I have heard are terrible to break down. Very accurate though. I wish all pistols could break down as easy as the trusty Beretta M9 I was issued while stomping the sand.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

harlequineternal said:


> I think I have pretty much decided on the P22 for my plinking needs. The Ruger Marks I have heard are terrible to break down. Very accurate though. I wish all pistols could break down as easy as the trusty Beretta M9 I was issued while stomping the sand.


Pics and range report are in order when you get it.:mrgreen:


----------



## harlequineternal (Feb 1, 2009)

Roger that. Might be next weekend though because of the coming gun show. I will be taking it straight to the range after that so I will keep you posted.


----------

